# What to do with gifts?



## darklilly23 (May 26, 2013)

What are you going to do with all the gifts stbx has given you?
What about rings and photos?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## somethingnewmaybe (May 12, 2013)

My WAW took them all....but conveniently left her wedding ring in bathroom cabinet for me to find. I got a few pics back...


----------



## andrea2828 (Jun 28, 2012)

Right now all of my jewelry is put away for my daughter. I haven't decided what to do with my wedding ring. I gave him most of the photos of the 2 of us or of us as a family. Also gave him everything that had our monogram on it (I was surprised at all of those things!). My wedding album and things like that will be going to my parents until I'm ready to deal with them.

As for other gifts- I'm replacing what I can as I go. I have a few things that I don't know what to do with. A few pocketbooks, my nice sunglasses, my watch. A lot of clothes. I'll have to keep them for the time being I guess. It's amazing how much sentiment can be attached to something like a pair of sunglasses.

When my mama got divorced her x-in laws came over with a list and collected everything they or my father had every given her!


----------



## LivingAgain (Jun 12, 2013)

Any functional gifts I still use. Any other sentimental gifts I ditched. Already pawned my engagement, wedding and anniversary rings along with getting his wedding band from him to finance my son's car.

Every card he ever gave me that I found (I saved most) when I was moving out, I ripped up and threw away...he fancies himself a romantic wordsmith and it was all BS....

I took most of the family photo albums with me and the ones I left I pulled out kids pics. Wedding album I took all of the pics of me and my family and left it in the attic with framed wedding photo and stopped short of taking spray paint to that. I left some choice descriptions of photos of him in the albums I left in Sharpie...me bitter?? ummm working on that now


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

darklilly23 said:


> What are you going to do with all the gifts stbx has given you?
> What about rings and photos?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We've learned one thing today.

Don't leave them in the garage unopened


----------



## darklilly23 (May 26, 2013)

I don't know what I want to do yet.

Photos I want to tear in half but have not yet.

Jewelry I want to give back or sell. Might should keep because I am getting less than nothing.

Gifts still not sure stbx asked me not to give them back to him, that it was "bad form"
Might want to keep them and throw them away if a LT SO comes into my life or before then.
I thik it was bad form to break NC with OW while we were still in MC,
It's hard to know what symbolic statement to make to my self or to stbx.
Since he still says crazy $&@? And won't admit to The EA.
But I am Hopeful the right thing will come to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

Wedding ring is with my parents. When the D comes through I will be getting rid of it in the middle of Plymouth Sound via boat trip I know I'm taking in early September.

Wedding photo's I burnt weeks ago, and destroyed all the cards/ telegrams etc.

Wedding gifts, most have gone- the only things I've kept were some nice tumblers from a friend and a bone china dinner set from my Uncle and Aunt. The rest I cheerfully took to the charity shop.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

You can always have the wedding rings melted and created into something else. Once they don't look like the actual rings I could get over it. My set from the first husband went to the daughter that got married first. The one I have now is like an anniversary type band/ring, so I will wear it on the other hand once we are divorced. 

I would sell off clothes, purses etc and use the money for a new shopping spree or a fun trip.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Plan on selling the rings. The only jewelry I have from him, but I need to maximize profit and not sure how to do it. I need the money today off some of these bills.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Pictures with him, I got rid of.

Had several yard sales to sell things he had given me and the kids. It helped us in our closure. 

Jewelry - I put them away. Don't know what to do with it yet. I have a couple of rings that I loved and can't seem to get rid of it yet. 

Letters/Cards that he gave me, I left it in a box in the garage for him to take on day.


----------



## HollowKat (Mar 23, 2013)

Pics - either threw them away or deleted.
Rings - I threw mine at the wall when we had a big argument so she could hear it ring.
Sentimental/Utility gifts - sold them or stopped using them.

Basically you have a memory of what each item means to you. You can learn to accept those feelings whenever you see those items or you can get rid of them because it will end up hurting you. As I went through my pictures of our wedding, I spent time remembering those moments and realize things change. Things aren't the same and I am better off without her. I also realize it will cause more pain and suffering the longer I continue holding on to those memories in hopes of us getting back together. You have to make the same decisions and realize what it means to you. You don't necessarily have to trash and sell everything that relates to the other person but you have to protect your mind and your heart as NUMBER 1 priority.


----------

